# Salmon oil and inflammation



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This link is to a paper out of Stanford. I think it's a good overview of the mechanism by which Omega 3 EFAs reduce inflammation.

It's part of a series about Huntington's Disease, but it addresses the general nature of Omega 3s.

http://www.stanford.edu/group/hopes/treatmts/antinflm/i5.html


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This link is to a paper out of Stanford. I think it's a good overview of the mechanism by which Omega 3 EFAs reduce inflammation.
> 
> It's part of a series about Huntington's Disease, but it addresses the general nature of Omega 3s.
> 
> http://www.stanford.edu/group/hopes/treatmts/antinflm/i5.html


Connie, thanks so much for that info! I really think it'll help this girl...


----------

